# Houston County Hunting Club Has Openings



## MIKE366 (Jul 19, 2008)

SOUTHWESTERN Houston County trophy club has memberships available for for the 2008 - 2009 hunting season.  The property consists of 500 acres ...... it has planted pines, hardwoods, power line, food plots, year round stream ...... feeders are managed during off season.  I've had this lease for about 25 years ...... we've got some BIG BUCKS ..... as well as, hogs, turkey and other small game.  If interested, send me a pm for more information.


----------



## ugadawg58 (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have any openings?I know it's a late date but my wife and myself are desperately looking for a club, we got locked out last year.Youcan e-mail me at ugadawg58@yahoo.com.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Oct 29, 2008)

*club*

How much is the dues?


----------



## church (Dec 11, 2008)

have any opening for 2009-10 season--thanks terry 478-394-8817 cell


----------



## chicken hawk (Dec 11, 2008)

I would be interested as well....you can PM me if any spots are open.


----------



## dblonewolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wondering if you have any openings for the 2010-11 season. I live in the Houston County area.


----------



## LTE (Jan 28, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## hoghunter30439 (Mar 2, 2010)

*hog hunting*

are yall still letting people hog hunt i have dog and can catch alot of hogs and how much to join for just hog hunting


----------



## tdrozier (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wondering if you have any openings for the 2010-11 season. I live in Warner Robins. Please send email to timdora@cox.net


----------



## scoggins (Mar 11, 2010)

pm me if there are anyspots left with the details


----------

